# PSU under 1.5k



## Sakar (Feb 12, 2012)

I want a PSU under 1.5k which can handle AMD HD 5670 512MB DDR5 Graphics card with my system-
RAM: 1GB DDR2
Motherboard:Intel D101GGC
PSU:180W (Stock)
GPU:ATI Radeon 200 Series 256MB (will change to AMD HD 5670 512MB DDR5 soon)

I want to change my graphics card so can u please suggest me.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2012)

lets not open many thread on the same topic. discussion already going on in your previous thread. lets keep it there


----------

